# Make someOne feel Good HeRe <33



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

Ok its kinda a game but not really, all you do is leave a possitive message about the person that posted last

If you cant think of anything nice dont write anything at all , Be Nice =)

and u can post a compliment more then once <3

xoxo


P.S. team RIP needs this HeRE so lets act stupid and NICE woooohooo!!!


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

^^^made nicest thread so far in RIP subforum


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

^^^Posted a nice responce to the nice thread


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

^^^ likes smiley faces


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Likes teh fiesty latinas


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

^^^ was Mr. T when RIP was the A-Team


----------



## PygoFanatic (May 2, 2006)

^^Gave me the password.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

^^ is next in line for Round Table

...should anything happen....









also, is a good sport for putting OhioState in his avatar because of bet with b_ack. Tough to do in this era of constant avatar changes....


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

^had freshwater cuddaz


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

^ knows I had f/w cudas


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

^knows that i know tha he had f/w cuddas


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

^^^ kept RIP thread strong in last few hundred pages


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

^ is the staple holding RIP together.


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

^^^ sits on the left hand side of the square table


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2006)

^^cute sister









No, in all seriousness seems like a really cool guy on and off the forum


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

^^ is a good hearted, albeit young and sometimes confused, hippy


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

^ really wants dannyboy to post more owl pics.


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2006)

^^can be suprisingly soulful at times!


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

^Deep inside likes him


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

^^^ is hottest RIP member, tied with KQ









dont worry Timbz, you're 3rd


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

acestro said:


> ^Deep inside likes him


feels the same, doesn't know why stubborn-ness of Danny is persisting








[/quote]
likes south park i think







from the looks of it (avatar)


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

^^^ is all about positivity and no drama


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

^ loves it when a plan comes together
(like team RIP forum :nod: )


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

^^^always has my back


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

acestro said:


> ^^^always has my back


^







i promise it wasn't me


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2006)

^^Has a good heart


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

*crickets*










I kid!!!

Danny's a good, albeit stubborn, kid.


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2006)

Living the good life, doing what he likes with the one he loves^^


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

/forgives everything









^^ pfury wouldnt be the same without this character


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

wishes danny would give up and return to being orly boy instead of ironyboy


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

slckr69 said:


> wishes danny would give up and return to being orly boy instead of ironyboy


ha! caught you posting out of turn.

/purple nurple

/leaves nipple for Timbz milking

/gets back on topic...

^^^^slckr co-founded RIP, not just in actuality but in spirit when we hijacked CHOMPSKY


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

He smells like soup..No, I'm not kidding, he smells exactly like beef-vegetable soup. Enjoys his milking sessions here at P-Fury and likes to watch meatspin to get the milk flowing.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

wow this is hard...

ahhhh

mmmmmmm.. no!

weeellll... naahh

oh yeah

HE SPINS ME RIGHT ROUND!!

RIGHT ROUND RIGHT ROUNDRIGHT ROUNDRIGHT ROUNDRIGHT ROUNDRIGHT ROUNDRIGHT ROUNDRIGHT ROUNDRIGHT ROUNDRIGHT ROUNDRIGHT ROUNDRIGHT ROUNDRIGHT ROUNDRIGHT ROUNDRIGHT ROUNDRIGHT ROUNDRIGHT ROUNDRIGHT ROUNDRIGHT ROUNDRIGHT ROUND!

continues to 300


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

has down's...........nuff said


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

gave me downs, nuff said


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

C0Rey said:


> gave me downs, nuff said


I just wanted to go feed some ducks..









You still have down's...


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

Goes well with ducks and downs

only one i can "talk" to on the bord during work, noone else is here, that most count for something right?


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

is very short and too the point


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

is very pointy and short


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

as you can tell by that post: funny as hell









seriously this could turn really gay/lame if not more people contribute.

ahhh f-it its all gooooood!! :smile:


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

^ LIKES DOGS( sexually)


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

^^um....

...I really dont know how to follow that up.









has a neat signature... yeah... that'll work.


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

^ wants to oil his robot, hahahahah


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

^^^ weak... weak.... lame... does not compute...

Let's get this back on track to positivity.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)




----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

^^^CORey is one funny mofo that is soon going to be a full RIP member


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

^^^^ catches chiclets.


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

^ is nice


----------



## Gear Wiz (Nov 17, 2006)

Made a very nice thread.


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

Gear Wiz said:


> Made a very nice thread.


is sorry


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

^lol

^is an asshat


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

^ is glad shes here to break up all the testosterone.


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

BlackSunshine said:


> ^ is glad shes here to break up all the testosterone.


^^^ 
/ knows he likes testtosterone


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

flaming asshat troublemaker


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

^^^ best friend is an albino gorilla











slckr69 said:


> ^^^^ catches chiclets.


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2006)




----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

awesome.


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

RockinTimbz said:


> awesome.


has cool ace bot avatar


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

^mmm


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

^^ has gone from RIP cutie to RIP funny cutie


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

^^ Loves it when a plan comes together. ^^


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

knows allitlle norwegainanannanananana


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

has downs

oh wait, that's not nice.









^^skulls are dead to him


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

acestro said:


> has downs
> 
> oh wait, that's not nice.
> 
> ...


has shiny skulls


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

has shiny ass-------------------------hat---------------

used to own teh cutest little rhom

unthill he one day murdered him......

ok this is the one.

Lets me make fun of him! never gets mad just emo!


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

C0Rey said:


> has shiny ass-------------------------hat---------------
> 
> used to own teh cutest little rhom
> 
> ...


im really emo today someone make me feel good, someone start a make joeyd feel good thread


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

joeyd is one is on my top 5 pfurians!


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

C0Rey said:


> joeyd is one is on my top 5 pfurians!


im so touched i think im gonna


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

is the funniest emo ive ever met


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Is one of the top RIP posters, though he might not know it!


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

His milkshake brings all the boys to the yard


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

^has two of the coollest videogame characters evar in his sig.


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

^has identity issues.


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

^can block the suns rays with his massive crainum.


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

^ his babyboy is on his way 
Congrats


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

pinkalisious!!!

u know it!


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

^is close to get team RIP membership

/sends pink-a-licious kiss 
**Mwah**


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

^ kisses everyone... makes me wonder?


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

is gonna go fight for freedom soon


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Is an NBA fan, like myself.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

started the longest f*cking thread ever....


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

got owned in mortal kombat and got the meatspin fatality


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

meatspin fatality?










classic!

um...

^^likes hairy nipples


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

^ is a hairy nipple

and yes thats a good thing in the eyes of timbz.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

^^ provides Michigan much protection from lake effect snow when he stands on the beach.


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

^ still gets around without a wheel chair.


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

slckr69 said:


> ^ still gets around without a wheel chair.


^has a really nice camera


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

^ Offical P-Fury Ex-communicant


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

came to nyc and didnt tell me


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

^ rocks al ot ! with his timbz on.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Can do that cool MJ dance move...


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

^was co creator of RIP


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

slckr69 said:


> ^was co creator of RIP


^was co-creator of RIP


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2006)

USED to be a really cool guy


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

DannyBoy17 said:


> USED to be a really cool guy


You cant talk about yourself here...


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2006)

Is still considered a samrt individual in my mind ^

Is still considered a smart individual in my mind ^


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Is still considered a samrt individual in my mind ^
> 
> Is still considered a smart individual in my mind ^


^^should feel blessed because he is the only hippy i will talk to


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

posted some brutal feeding vids a while back!

(has a kick ass irritans! )


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

cant feed ducks because he has downs


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

is exactly 50 posts ahead of me


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

not anymore

*4000th POST!!!*


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

that wasnt anything nice about me









plus its 45 now.


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

is always on late night to keep me busy at work.. might have a small case of downs


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

his albino gorrila thing is just a muse of his own personal life.

he likes to fling him some poo poo.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

^got PinK's thread back on track

(and has been keeping AQHU going strong lately)


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

^is the captain of this ship


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

C0Rey gave him downs and now its leaking over to me


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

^is associated with just about the weirdest things on this board

(and that's saying a LOT)


----------



## Gear Wiz (Nov 17, 2006)

Likes South Park


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Is always sorry for everything he sais....

its alright QT


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

original partner in crime


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

RockinTimbz said:


> original partner in crime


brappp to dat...

timbz iz my boy, nothin else to say :nod:


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

^ keeps things interesting in his own way :laugh:

/looks for mortal combat pic....


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

always comes in FTW


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

alwhays comes in for FTS

that rhymed


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

^when others are down, he has downs


----------



## PygoFanatic (May 2, 2006)

is probably the smartest person on this website....which kinda makes me the smartest person on this website as well..


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

^has the best sig quote on the site.


----------



## PygoFanatic (May 2, 2006)

^^Makes children cry.

p.s. Thanks! I was considering changing it for a minute there...I guess Ill leave it..


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

will take it if he doesnt want it.

also kills his fish. haha i kid.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Had no idea he had wicked cool graphic skills^


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

is ignorant to the fact that some of his jokes may hurt peoples feelings. ^^


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

^ will be missed when he's finally gone


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

^can still dash

slckr, will indeed be missed when gone.

/puts self on fat head joke probation









^can still dash

slckr, will indeed be missed when gone.

/puts self on fat head joke probation


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

^
Posts so nice, he posts it twice


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

has street fighter fetish


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

^...I wont go there...










instead...

^ is representin for NY and digs the coolest movie ever made (Big Trouble....)


----------



## Silence (Sep 22, 2005)

acestro said:


> /still bummed that you lost the bullsnake/gordo pics, they were hilarious


It sucks the pictures are gone, the fall of P-Fury and the disappearance of the pictures are just as the norms of life...falling and rising, growing and breaking, living and dying...nothing's permanent..as Silence Himself will one day be gone from here. But have you heard about Bullsnake lately? The poor soul has been satisfied with its revenge and been in a deep sleep since then.


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

^^ enjoys cake


----------



## Silence (Sep 22, 2005)

Thank you for reminding me...but cake is immortal.







......


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

^doesnt understand how this game works


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

wouldnt you say that.


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

^would say that


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

^ went from almost messing up this thread to the square table


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

^reopend my nice thread...








^is on a diet


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2007)

Is a nice person^


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

^^glad to know he will never cause physical harm on me


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2007)

Quite true! Has a nice place in NY^


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Quite true! Has a nice place in NY^


loves huggin trees


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

loves smokin trees


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

^rides a kid bike!


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

PinKragon said:


> ^rides a kid bike!


looks pretty on pink


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

^ is an asshat...hahaha


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

PinKragon said:


> ^ is an asshat...hahaha


knows me better than most people here


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

^ is still an asshat


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

^Team RIP UK member!

^seems to me like a nice guy btw


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

^ is one of the few female members to have survived the sausage fest that is teh fury


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

enjoys the sausage fest


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2007)

Devon Amazon said:


> ^ is one of the few female members to have survived the sausage fest that is teh fury


Is my english brother from another mother.


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

^ Isn't a bad boy after all, makes me cookies!!
^eats my cookies all the time


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

^actually says something nice about the person above her

(Timbz got hosed by girly boy)


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

acestro said:


> ^actually says something nice about the person above her
> 
> (Timbz got hosed by girly boy)


is cute


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

is cuter

(no i wasnt)


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

is ugly


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

terrorist


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

RockinTimbz said:


> terrorist


knows how to spot terrorists


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

knows how to spot people that spot terrorists


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

Trigga said:


> knows how to spot people that spot terrorists


knows how to be spotted as a terrorist


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

/got a nice ring for gf


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

came to NY and didnt let me know


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

I didn know u livd there! Next time









cool tops


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

is mad at me


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

RockinTimbz said:


> is mad at me


its the dude man


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

^ is emo, wangster, and funny all at once


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

^is super cool!


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

^ is a powerful RIP force to be respected


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

is going to throw up when he checks his PM box


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

RockinTimbz said:


> is going to throw up when he checks his PM box


is a joke


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

got rejected from RIP


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

skulls need cleavage


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

C0Rey said:


> got rejected from RIP


notices rejection


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

nevermind


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

^ joke to Joey was too funny
^thanks to said joke joey almost cut his wrist


----------



## PygoFanatic (May 2, 2006)

Is the most attractive member of p-fury most likely..


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

friday the 13th........ nuff said


----------



## PygoFanatic (May 2, 2006)

Timbz kinda sounds like Spinz..


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

I miss ur old avatar, cookie monster??


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

agrees with pink


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

^hahaha I like the skulls on ur sig!!


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

RockinTimbz said:


> agrees with pink


is a sick bastard who likes meatspins


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

^ good sport and has record funniest appplication thread evar


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

points out something true and funny


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

^ is very very weird sometimes

(but not in a creepy Timbz sort of way :laugh: )


----------



## PygoFanatic (May 2, 2006)

Keep movin...nothing to see here folks!


----------



## PygoFanatic (May 2, 2006)

^^doesnt carry a manpurse


----------



## PygoFanatic (May 2, 2006)

^^doesnt carry a manpurse


----------



## PygoFanatic (May 2, 2006)

^^doesnt carry a manpurse


----------



## PygoFanatic (May 2, 2006)

^^doesnt carry a manpurse


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

is of a foggy sort


----------



## PygoFanatic (May 2, 2006)

wierds me out with odd comments on my "sort"


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

is selfconscious of ones sort


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

is sorty


----------



## PygoFanatic (May 2, 2006)

will one day watch Snakes on a Plane...and Like it!!

(I watched it last night...wasnt bad...kept making me think about you though, which was kinda gay)


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

^ just destroyed psychic link for all time









but is still cool :laugh:

also ^ made an RIP exclusive


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

enjoys spinning meats on a plane


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

^The Dude Abides!


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

Pretty in Pink is my fave movie


----------



## PygoFanatic (May 2, 2006)

RockinTimbz said:


> Pretty in Pink is my fave movie


Is one funny bad mamma jamma..


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

^^ has a new found love for the spin.


----------



## PygoFanatic (May 2, 2006)

^^^eats and drinks wawa at his own discretion..


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

^exchange random msg w/me


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

hi guys


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

^steps on alot of toes


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

RockinTimbz said:


> ^steps on alot of toes


?


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

exactly


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

gets banned and unbanned faster than speeding cow


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

is a speeding cow


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

^ is very nice to large headed men and extra terrestrials


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

acestro said:


> ^ is very nice to large headed men and extra terrestrials


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

likes the color pink


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

^gets stuck in tables?


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

^^wants to help butters with his suppository


----------



## PygoFanatic (May 2, 2006)

^^ gets angry...reeeeeeeeeeallllllly angry...


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

^ speaks truth

*come here butters....


----------



## PygoFanatic (May 2, 2006)

^speaks English


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

PygoFanatic said:


> ^speaks English


speaks english too


----------



## PygoFanatic (May 2, 2006)

^^sounds...kinda gangsta


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

PygoFanatic said:


> ^^sounds...kinda gangsta


knows how to spot people who sound kinda gangsta


----------



## PygoFanatic (May 2, 2006)

^^knows how to spot people who know how to spot people who sound kinda gangsta...

(has this already been done?...or at least a version of this??)


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

likes to overuse jokes

goes for above +1 too


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

my water heate broke, im so pissed, its costing me mad loot
someone make me feel good


----------



## PygoFanatic (May 2, 2006)

^^has a brand spankin new water heater in his future!!


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

is a flamer


----------



## PygoFanatic (May 2, 2006)

STFU Spinner...



PygoFanatic said:


> STFU Spinner...


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

is flaming at the moment


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

master of the spin...

is that a good thing


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

has 1 friend


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

2 friends


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

has 2 friends


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

^ abides


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

^ I admire him









May be not

is a joke ok a JOKE!!!


----------



## PygoFanatic (May 2, 2006)

^^Is very beautiful...


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

/Aww thank you u r so sweet


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

avatar makes me


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

RockinTimbz said:


> avatar makes me


the dude abides


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

you know my naaaaaameeeee


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

C0Rey said:


> you know my naaaaaameeeee


knows my name


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

is self armed


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

C0Rey said:


> is self armed


knows self is armed


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

thats like your opinion man


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

^is aware of beverages


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

acestro said:


> ^is aware of beverages


knows how to spot people aware of beverages


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

the killer of threads


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

RockinTimbz said:


> the killer of threads


you kbnow it bitch


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

^^will never get it


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

never got it, but gets it.


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

i dont get it


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

missed it, but can retrieve it


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

what.... who didnt get what about who when?


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

^is been MIA


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

^ bumps good threads...


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

^


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

^^


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

^







x 2


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

...lol


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

^







x 3


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

acestro said:


> ^
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

^ is faster than me


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

^is wiser than me


----------



## Geis (Jan 16, 2007)

^ is cooler then me


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

^helps me with my Math problems


----------



## Geis (Jan 16, 2007)

^ has the best sense of style in all of RIP


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

^ LIAR!!!

berets are tha bomb!


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

^likes em large


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

/eats tuna furiously


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

had me believing that he could actually speak french


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

gave me a new outook on mongolians and their gangsta goats!

/is also ofc good ol trigga!

/posts in his protected forum, wich i find to be the funniest thing ever!!!1


----------



## Geis (Jan 16, 2007)

^ just plan ole kicks a$$!!!


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

^ perfect addition to our ever growing team!


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

C0Rey said:


> ^likes em large


:nod:


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

^seperates the corn from my poop so it can be recycled for the children on the shortbus


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

^likes meatspins


----------



## Geis (Jan 16, 2007)

^ is drunk every friday night


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

^thinks its only gay if you reach around


----------



## wabash420 (Feb 27, 2007)

^is going fishing sunday


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

^ makes my spelling seem divine!!


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

^likes brianshake


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

^


----------



## Geis (Jan 16, 2007)

^ has too many pictures in her photobucket apparently


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

:nod: thats what photobucket is for isnt it?


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

PinKragon said:


> :nod: thats what photobucket is for isnt it?


it does not show pics it says band width exceeded....


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

^ Mmm E-cume??


----------



## Geis (Jan 16, 2007)

^ come again?


----------



## wabash420 (Feb 27, 2007)

^and again and again


----------



## Geis (Jan 16, 2007)

^ is getting grammer and spelling down packed!


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

^likes going bass fishing


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

Geis said:


> ^ come again?


E-Q-me?


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

PinKragon said:


> ^ Mmm E-cume??


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

^ is confused but still a good member


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

*^^^SRODS EATS TABLES*


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

^^gave me a heater and drunken double posts constantly


----------



## Geis (Jan 16, 2007)

^never raped a watermelon


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

^neverheard about that one time... wait







ummm likes Lucero (kickass). haha.


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

^^


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

^........


----------



## wabash420 (Feb 27, 2007)

^~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!~~~~~~!!!!~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

^??


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

^has a 15 incher


----------



## Geis (Jan 16, 2007)

^ is secure in his manhood to tell another man he has a 15 incher


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

^^ knows.


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

^has a 4incher


----------



## Geis (Jan 16, 2007)

^ is ^-ing at no one.


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

^


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

^

Good taste in B movies

from here on, ToPs folks can just compliment themselves.


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

^likes eating tables


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

^6,150 posts of da boerings


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

^loves his new rhom


----------



## wabash420 (Feb 27, 2007)

^loves to uppercut things


----------



## Geis (Jan 16, 2007)

^ HAS raped a watermelon


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

^
was raped by watermelon?


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

^

those were my watermelons


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

^
forgets how to play the game, but is still an alright dude


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

^likes bunless hotdog.


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

^no words can describe


----------



## Geis (Jan 16, 2007)

^#REMOVED#


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

^likes fords


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

^has lots of extra heaters :whistles:


----------



## wabash420 (Feb 27, 2007)

^is off has meds and miss the bus today


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

^is getting a *little* better with his grammar


----------



## wabash420 (Feb 27, 2007)

^ loves to have a beer in has hands at all times


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

< is tha coolest


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

^likes buying me trucks


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

^ hates reading books?


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

^awesome aquarist


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

awsome spammer


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

^likes malted milk balls


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

^likes red X for avatar


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

^ talks alot of sh*t for an old man


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

^is an old man period!


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

^ spends alot of time at this guys house


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

^posts things like that


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

^ and ^^ both just dont give a sh*t, but in different ways.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

^started an awesome movement called quote battles

(it changed the world, litteraly)


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

got me hooked on norwegian hashish coffee


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

^likes taking things easy


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

^makes others look good


----------



## Geis (Jan 16, 2007)

^ SPIT IT OUT!


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

^has a 5 incher and his g/f named it spike


----------



## Geis (Jan 16, 2007)

^has Jimbob's number to chit chat


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

^also has the number


----------



## Geis (Jan 16, 2007)

<-- doses himself in gas and lights it


----------



## wabash420 (Feb 27, 2007)

^ like to Make someOne feel Good HeRe


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

^ doesn't f*ck puppets?


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

^is skeered of sock puppets.

(editors note- not sure how thats a good thing)


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

^ unemployed

and on welfare


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

is teeny and drinks giant mugs of beer

< needs glasses?


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

^tells students about visions from acidland...

(pees in plastic containers for it )

(btw that post cracked me up :laugh: )


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

^

often dyes frum da boreing


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

^ is awesome


----------



## wabash420 (Feb 27, 2007)

^who thinks nothing of you but has nice legs


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

^ has soothing colors in his avatar....

dude, we need more background on you!!! Has Timbz PMed you his favorite website yet?


----------



## Geis (Jan 16, 2007)

^ brushes his teeth every morning


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

^would you check your pm's 
Is the last math problem I promise!


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

^has a nice pair of legs


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

^ adds flavor to RIP

sometimes it's poop flavor... but flavor nonetheless!


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

^is soooooo funny! ^makes me laugh


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

^has nice shades


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

^ not anymore I lost them


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

^ is a latina























how could you lose sunglasses that big? They had their own area code....


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

^


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

<--loves creativity and art.....


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

^likes spinning meat


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

^ says 'eat a dick' a lot.

PinK, you can change your post to say something about you (you've got ToPs).

/almost said 'you're on top'.... how embarrassing would that be?


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

^has two latinas :nod:


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

^ gets people in trouble









actually the mother latina threw a glass at me two nights ago.

not all latinas like me.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

^cant plase them all (whait thats not a good thing ) or is it??


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

^ hit 100 kilos!


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

^gives too much compliments

(was at 98.5 today )


----------



## Geis (Jan 16, 2007)

^ lllloooooovvvvveess TUNA!


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

^photoshop wizzard!!


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

^ is close to attaining a pesonal goal


----------



## wabash420 (Feb 27, 2007)

^is the king of making someOne feel Good


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

^ put the contest link in his sig


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

^ eat a dick.........................


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

^would rather be called gay than a chick


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

^his turban is dirty!


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

^has more head then he has body....


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

^will never be a rip member. THANK GOD!!!

oops! did i ruin the suprice!


----------



## Geis (Jan 16, 2007)

^ All of his endings waiting to begin


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

^ member of the 'older' class of RIP

/gives up self compliment to next member


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

<--- is a despicable/loveable tyrant/visionary









SRODS


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

^greedy bastard

/rams twinkie up his ass


----------



## Geis (Jan 16, 2007)

^ has a twinkie ramming fixation


----------



## wabash420 (Feb 27, 2007)

^hates twinkie ramming


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

^likes twinkie ramming


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

^ is a twinkie


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

^drools over malted milk balls


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

^likes brownies


----------



## Dairy Whip (Mar 26, 2006)

^ one sexy mo fo


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

^


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

^ delusional?


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

^accurate :nod:


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

^No1 when da boaring!!


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

^ 200 kilos!


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

^Nice blue eyes


----------



## Geis (Jan 16, 2007)

^ nice......shoes


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

^ has nice marching boots?











PinKragon said:


> ^Nice blue eyes


you noticed!







my latina likes that too. Unfortunately those genes disappear when mixed with most latinas


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

^spreads da recessive genes!


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

C0Rey said:


> ^spreads da recessive genes!


for Polydactyly you freak.


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

^f*cking douchebag


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

<--- is charming, in a tyrannical sort of way


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

^is a mad dasher


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

^ new generation member as good as the old school


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

^ soon to be sent off to die on an ice berg to make room for new RIP members


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

^likes ramming stuff up people's ass


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

^ ass soon to be rammed with twinkies and corked


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

^ says 'eat a dick' a lot

almost as much as one would expect Richard Simmons to say it.


----------



## wabash420 (Feb 27, 2007)

^is the man on talk to fish oooooooo sorry whispering 2 fish shshshshshshshssh


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

^likes pink

gravel


----------



## wabash420 (Feb 27, 2007)

^gives me freetank whit pink gravel in it so sick it


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

^ makes up cool new phrases like 'sick it'


----------



## Geis (Jan 16, 2007)

^ is reaching for anything


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

^ oink oink


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

^is good at drinking beer


----------



## wabash420 (Feb 27, 2007)

^want's to make me a cool banner right nj

<needs cool sig


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

^is helpful


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

jmax611 said:


> ^is helpful


^ is heplful 2


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

^ is EMO??


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

PinKragon said:


> ^ is EMO??


is the nicest member to me on the site


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

^watches too much porno


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

Jimbob_SHORTBUS said:


> ^watches too much porno


wherte did that come from

tops


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

^has short-term memory


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

Jimbob_SHORTBUS said:


> ^has short-term memory


what r we talkin about


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

^is a nice guy.


----------



## Geis (Jan 16, 2007)

^-- isn't gay


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

^^ IS THE FATTEST OF THE FAT FIVE


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

^hates putting wrong/bad parts in cars


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

^ likes to play with the yellowbus??


----------



## wabash420 (Feb 27, 2007)

^rockin in a pink car


----------



## Geis (Jan 16, 2007)

^-rockin with pink stones


----------



## FohDatAss (Oct 7, 2003)

^ you're swell


----------



## wabash420 (Feb 27, 2007)

^i rock pink stone hell's ya

^
^he is not swell


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

^has a cute and nice avatar


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

^sends me text messages late night


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

^random msg??

^^sent me a random PM last nite bout sending random msg....


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

^


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

^







^drinks beer


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

^ makes random hello video clips.


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

C0Rey said:


> ^ makes random hello video clips.


is hella sexy


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

^ finds corey sexy


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

<--------- is a masta of tha ToPs


----------



## Geis (Jan 16, 2007)

^ thinks highly of himself


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

^ has best entry for RIP contest so far


----------



## wabash420 (Feb 27, 2007)

^ is the coolest rip a round







{2the ripgod }


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

^ eventually got the Team Easy sleeping dash joke :laugh:


----------



## wabash420 (Feb 27, 2007)

^love to own team easy milestone's


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

^ understands :nod:


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

^ HNIWGO









/stomps fraudlike


----------



## Geis (Jan 16, 2007)

^ stomps three times cause he understands


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

^has collected alot of point due to da funny

/ is also gonna make me a slipknot inspired RIP tag :nod


----------



## Geis (Jan 16, 2007)

^ has a very good idea


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

^is going to win a filter

or is he







(i need to get off my ass and start writing)


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

^ NEEDS to get off his arse and get to writing

/plans to post both entries (without giving up who's who)... to show rest of pfury what's up....


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

^sleeps easy in easy's room


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

^ also sleeps in easy's room


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

^sleeps with females in da forums


----------



## Geis (Jan 16, 2007)

^all can move their brows very easily


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

^ also picked up the brow thing


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

^ loves his fiesty Latina (







)


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

^ .deedni









hniwgo









:laugh:


----------



## wabash420 (Feb 27, 2007)

<<<<<<<<<<<<

x2









pink'S new lap TOPS>>>>>>


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

Aww how cute laptop


----------



## wabash420 (Feb 27, 2007)

^


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

^ meh


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

^likes and admires the word 'meh?'


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

^ appears to be taking last shot at RIP application seriously


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

^keeps this thread alive


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

^is invisible


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

^ is posting uberfast today









and is invisible...


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

^^ is good at 2k7


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

^ will be good at 2k7


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

^likes to paly BINGO!


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

^ has small but for latina


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)




----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)




----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

Grrrrrr


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)




----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

^

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

^ hurt me


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

:nod:


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)




----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

^ is an idiot


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

^indeed









i kid i kid


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2007)

Knows when to back off from a fight when she's getting it handed to her publically ^^^

Oh wait


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

^^ hugs trees


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

is teh gheys


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

you calling me gay


----------



## Geis (Jan 16, 2007)

^ is a important part of the evolutionary chain


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Knows when to back off from a fight when she's getting it handed to her publically ^^^
> 
> Oh wait












^ never used that smiley


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

^is old



jmax611 said:


> you calling me gay :laugh:


its was for the person above you


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

RockinTimbz said:


> you calling me gay :laugh:


its was for the person above you








[/quote]
whos above me now biotch















likes the yankees^^^


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

^^sends me weird text messages


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

RockinTimbz said:


> ^^sends me weird text messages


is that your number


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

^^


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

RockinTimbz said:


> ^^


pick up the phone p*ssy


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

ill have to charge 2.99 a minute


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

^^^ has weird meatspinning phone sex service?









...which joey calls constantly


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

acestro said:


> ^^^ has weird meatspinning phone sex service?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wishs he had # for phone meatspin service


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

^ likes meatspins


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

^ is invisible


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

<----- defender of tha funny and crusader against tha boreings (and against tha colas)


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

^ deedni....


----------



## wabash420 (Feb 27, 2007)

^ deedni.... x2


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

^


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

i thought ace liked cola


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)




----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

I can see you Ace


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

^reckon she eats her snot, which is cool


----------



## Geis (Jan 16, 2007)

^ wants to suckle on a mother pig's nipple


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

^is ok with dez sucking on his moms nipple


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

^wants to suck his nipples


----------



## Geis (Jan 16, 2007)

^ has an apparent fecel obsession


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

^ likes it when i talk dirty


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

^^


----------



## Geis (Jan 16, 2007)

^ is mediocre at poker


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

^ is hung like a vienna sausage


----------



## Geis (Jan 16, 2007)

^ compares male genitals to edible food


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

^ thinks vienna sausages are edible


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

can i have a taste of your sausage


----------



## Geis (Jan 16, 2007)

^ is starting to scare me


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

^you should be scared plus i am great


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

u can edit that dezboy when u get a top u can say something nice about yourself hehehe

^ is random??


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

^ understands the ToPs rule for this thread


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

^created the top rule for this thread

( wow we are really running out of compliments







)


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

^^is running out of nice things to say


----------



## Geis (Jan 16, 2007)

^likes to poke red X's


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

^ is into old cars... which is very cool.


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

^ is an old fart


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

^is a funny guy


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

^^ loves me


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

^no


----------



## Geis (Jan 16, 2007)

^


'SHADOW said:


> jmax I love you


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

^likes good music


----------



## Geis (Jan 16, 2007)

^ knows good music when he sees it


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

^ is NDWD



jmax611 said:


> ^ is an old fart :laugh:


somebody's sore from losing 2k7


----------



## Geis (Jan 16, 2007)

^ apparently has nippleworms


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

THINKS IM SCARY


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

dezboy said:


> THINKS IM SCARY


^


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

^


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

/is helping Mr. Magallanes


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

^lovessssssssssssssssssss piiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiinnnnnnnnnnnnnkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

^^ still doesnt get tops rule for this thread


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

^likes fixing cars


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

^ loves guys who fix cars


----------



## Geis (Jan 16, 2007)

^ loves guys who loves guy who fixes cars


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

^^ thinks he funny


----------



## Geis (Jan 16, 2007)

^ thinks he can get it staaaaaarted


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

^I'll edit this


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

^^ hasn't learned his lesson yet about editing posts


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

^LIKES FISHING


----------



## Geis (Jan 16, 2007)

'SHADOW said:


> ^I'll edit this


good thing you did. too bad i already read it......


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

did it say



> i screw goats


----------



## wabash420 (Feb 27, 2007)

i will not post it


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

^likes to edit











Geis said:


> ^I'll edit this


good thing you did. too bad i already read it......
[/quote]

meh


----------

